# Three weeks without Cigarettes



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

But still on the nicotine .

Four weeks ago my Mate showed me a electronic cigarette which he swears by them . Now there are loads on the market , some good some rubbish in how they work .

Well I got one and not touched a cigarette since and feel so much better . Ok it cost me £35 and £5 a week in e fluid but I am saving money and not coughing anymore.

Plan is to lower the nicotine strength to zero but do like the flavours and no stinky breath. Anyone else use them ?


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Don't smoke but it probably doesn't matter on the cost if you want to eventually stop altogether.
Is that what you are planning to do?

Good stuff.


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Well done mate im onto 3 months now without a tab/ciggie/bifta whatever people call them and i do feel much better for not smoking.

I used a patch for about 24hrs but it made my arm feel funny so i binned them and went cold turkey.

But anyway once again WELL DONE :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Good for you. Thats the secret to quitting, to reduce the nicotine in your system. All you need then is to WANT to stop and you will. 
Im on year 4 in January after 24 yrs of smoking and don`t miss it a bit.
Well done you and keep it going. Youve already broken the back on it!!:thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Well done you!

Keep it up 

What are your plans for the next stage after the nicotine is gone?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

To stay off it


----------



## dazzercx (Mar 12, 2007)

Exotica said:


> But still on the nicotine .
> 
> Four weeks ago my Mate showed me a electronic cigarette which he swears by them . Now there are loads on the market , some good some rubbish in how they work .
> 
> ...


Long time smoker and wanting to quit!

What / where do you get your leccy ciggies from? Looked on the bay of e but not sure what is good and what is not?

Done cold turkey and was okay for a month or so but got back in the habit swiftly with stress of work e.t.c. Thinking that a substitute may work.

TIA - Darren


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Exotica said:


> To stay off it


Good stuff!

It's almost 20 months for me now


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

dazzercx said:


> Done cold turkey and was okay for a month or so but got back in the habit swiftly with stress of work e.t.c. Thinking that a substitute may work.


Thats the problem with a lot of people mate, don't let stress or any emotion make you start smoking again, a month off the cigs is a fantastic achievement and you should be proud of managing that, so next time you think stress is going to make you start smoking again, just think of how hard you have worked to stop this long and think that once you have lit that cig you are back to square one. The craving gets shorter and more infrequent as time goes on, just do it, it's one of the best things I've ever done.


----------



## dazzercx (Mar 12, 2007)

steeleez said:


> Thats the problem with a lot of people mate, don't let stress or any emotion make you start smoking again, a month off the cigs is a fantastic achievement and you should be proud of managing that, so next time you think stress is going to make you start smoking again, just think of how hard you have worked to stop this long and think that once you have lit that cig you are back to square one. The craving gets shorter and more infrequent as time goes on, just do it, it's one of the best things I've ever done.


i know your right and tell myself the same every time I light up, but I enjoy it as well.

My thinking is that having something similar in my hands to a ciggie / cigar that will hopefully satisfy the cravings may be the answer. If I win a big contract e.t.c, i'm straight outside having a puff - if this can be replaced then maybe that is the answer??

Gotta be worth a go.

Cheers

Darren


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice thing about it is that I can do it in the car and in public places and the vapour smells nice .


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

dazzercx said:


> Long time smoker and wanting to quit!
> 
> What / where do you get your leccy ciggies from? Looked on the bay of e but not sure what is good and what is not?
> 
> ...


There is a shop near me that's sells just e cigs so I buy from there . The shop products are online and might have a seller near you .

http://www.totallywicked-eliquid.co.uk/

I chose the tornado t as it doesnt look like a cig so less inclined to touch a real one .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done in deed not easy to stop i was lucky was social smoker and stopped years ago had a few clients manage to stop lately good luck


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm still a social smoker mainly, can go for days without one but when I pop open a Guinness a cigarette soon follows. Seen these things in Tesco, perhaps worth a punt or just stop my few Guinness' a night.


----------



## robster84 (May 10, 2011)

Myself and the missus went cold turkey about 3 months ago and both of us feel better about it. The smell of smoke etc makes me feel quite sickly now


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I would recommend the refill ones as the single use ones seem expensive .


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations!! I know how difficult this can be. Could you share what brand electronic cigarette was the good one?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

CEE DOG said:


> Congratulations!! I know how difficult this can be. Could you share what brand electronic cigarette was the good one?


This one , got the menthol flavour but now on red bull . I would say the bottle last a week .

http://www.totallywicked-eliquid.co...o-tank-e-nic-compact-starter-kit-product.html


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Hundreds of different flavours and and three nicotine strengths .


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm on the EGO TANK system, black cherry flavour liquid,been on this for 2 months now,
This system is unreal,i have not once thought about going back to the **** it is that good,so much cleaner coz its just a vapour not smoke,
As said you can reduce the strength to suit yourself or increase if you want.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

At first I was sceptical but when I tried it I was sold . No smelly hands, breath , clothes and stale car interior .

Don't fell the need for a cigarette either. Ok its a five pound a week habit but hopefully will ween of it.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Exotica said:


> At first I was sceptical but when I tried it I was sold . No smelly hands, breath , clothes and stale car interior .
> 
> Don't fell the need for a cigarette either. Ok its a five pound a week habit but hopefully will ween of it.


I got some 10ml bottles off VAPES.com
Handy little size for sticking in your pocket.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

I've got a screwdriver mk2  from totally wicked aswell 

I regularly use Vape Escape now to get my liquid, and also, ditch the tanks and get the Boge LR cartomizers from vape escape. No leaking, so much better than the tanks IMO


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well done mate

Massive achievement - Wish I could do it :wall:

Need to get off the cigs, Im quite fit with the boxing and training etc but the cigs make me feel like crap. Tried the ecigs and they worked so why did i buy 50g of Golden virginia? :wall:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Geordie_1982 said:


> Well done mate im onto 3 months now without a tab/ciggie/bifta whatever people call them and i do feel much better for not smoking.
> 
> I used a patch for about 24hrs but it made my arm feel funny so i binned them and went cold turkey.
> 
> But anyway once again WELL DONE :thumb:


I never knew you smoked, yiou have not had one when we have done stuff together.


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

> At first I was sceptical but when I tried it I was sold . No smelly hands, breath , clothes and stale car interior .
> 
> Don't fell the need for a cigarette either. Ok its a five pound a week habit but hopefully will ween of it.


£5 a week seems cheap in comparison to smoking! I stopped around 18 years ago & still sometimes find the smell attracts me!!


----------



## FiestaDan (Jul 10, 2012)

well done man i used to smoke 60 a day when i was really busy sadly


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> I never knew you smoked, yiou have not had one when we have done stuff together.


I quit nearly 1 yr ago in August. Thought you knew i used to smoke you prob just thought i was a bit weird when i was standing right next to you when you were smoking :lol:.

I love the smell when someone is smoking it's lovely can't beat it but stale smoke is horrible and i can now tell when the kids come back from in laws i can smell it on their cloths


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been on Elites since early Feb, not because l wanted to give up smoking but because l wanted to smoke at work! Since then l`ve had 10 real cigs at most. Morrisons stock them now, l can can highly reccommend them,of all the hundreds of times i've tried to give up,this has been the most successful,especially when you consider l didn't even intend to give up.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I've gone cold turkey a few times but always end up back on them. 9 months is my record I believe. Maybe I'll try the e-cigs. I enjoy smoking but don't want the health issues that come with it.

Strangely enough though, I had a lung function test at work, which all of a sudden we have to do when we work in a workshop. First time was a few months ago after not smoking for a couple of months. I scored 80% on the test, whatever that means. I had another last week after 6 weeks of smoking again and scored 91%. WTF is going on there?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyrB (Jun 15, 2012)

*Well done to all who gave up the dreaded weed!
I had a mild stroke in January, Doc told me Smoking was a big contributor! so I went cold turkey February. I don't suppose I will feel the benefits for some time but the Damn Stroke scared the bejeezus outa me! I am a little annoyed with myself! as I found it so easy & can't understand why I didn't stop 50 years ago.
So if you can try to quit, it's not worth the health problems later on!!!*


----------

